# Bees are eating half what they normally do



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

I live at the Oklahoma Missouri Arkansas border.This is my first year beekeeping. 

I have three hives and have been feeding each a jar of half sugar half water since this spring when I got them. I accidentally double the sugar ratio for about a week, starting in September.

Now the bees are only eating half a jar of sugar water a day. 

Why is this? Is it related to the accidental doubling of the sugar? and should I or is there something I can do to fix it?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Syrup in the spring is to help the bees get a early start and to make food to last till the first plants bloom. The mix ratio in the spring is 1:1

Syrup in the fall is to feed the bees who will store much of it to use during the winter. Fall is a tough time for bees with most all plants killed off with frost and just pass their normal growing season
The mix ratio is 2:1

I think your bees are in need of food for winter and that is the reason they are taking so much now.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Start mixing you syrup 2 sugar to 1 water ,, I mix a gt water to 4 pounds sugar.


----------



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

I will start doubling sugar tomorrow


----------

